# Guess What!



## music6000 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Markus Kersius (Oct 3, 2020)

Something from the south?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 6, 2020)

Another Big Muff? ?


----------



## zgrav (Oct 6, 2020)

Mega Muff Melter?


----------



## HamishR (Oct 7, 2020)

Something to play your Marine Band through? Getting your Sonny Terry on?

(edit) Oh, sorry - thought it said _Harmonica_ Drive...

And "guess what" is a question - should have a question mark, not an exclamation mark!


----------

